# Problem mit Bewegungsunschärfe in CS3



## Ridge taylor (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Filter Bewegungsunschärfe in CS3.

Also wenn ich bei einen Bild den Filter Bewegungsunschärfe anwenden will, dann schließt er Photoshop und ich lande wieder am Desktop.

Habe CS3 schon upgedatete trotzdem das gleiche Problem.

Hat von euch jemand das gleiche Problem oder kann mir bitte wer helfen.

Danke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Dein Problem kann verschiedene Ursachen haben:


Hält Dein Rechner den Anforderungen der Software evtl. nicht stand?
Hast Du Photoshop zu wenig Arbeitsvolumen zugewiesen?
Ggf. einen Fehler bei der Installation? => erneut installieren
...

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Ridge taylor (31. Januar 2008)

Na ja

Am RAM kann es nicht liegen 3 GB RAM davon weise ich PS 1 GB zu.

Allerdings der Prozessor ist ein Athlon XP 2500.


Aber Danke


----------

